# Medium



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Advertisments during West Wing on Sunday 4/9 kept saying next Monday Medium has a new episode.

OK, is that true or am I just recording an episode of the Apprentice?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Next Monday, in the sense they mean the 17th, not tonight.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Medium has started again. Looks like it will be all new the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I didn't even know they were gonna take Medium off the schedule until after it was gone! I'm glad it's back.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You know the programming idiots love to do that, then they wonder why the ratings are down when it comes back.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

That's the great thing about TiVo. No big deal whether the show is on or not. If it is, and its new, the TiVo will record it for me. If it isn't on, or is a rerun, the TiVo won't record it for me.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I have gotten so behind on this show.  I had problems with scheduling, then got sidetracked on my house work and then suddenly its gone and my tivo doesnt have the back episodes recorded. I guess thats good when I get to get catch back up. Means lots of new to me episodes.


----------

